# What's the proper way to attach your leadrope for showmanship?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an "okay" silver show halter. It's nothing super fancy or expensive because I only do local level small stuff. I mostly do it for fun, but I do like to still do things correctly.

Anyway, this is the first one I have ever bought and I'm really not sure what is the proper way to string the chain end of the leadrope through the underside of the halter.

Does anyone have a picture to show the correct way to do this?

I'm just going off the internet here. Looks like you clip it to the far side, run it through the ring, and then under the chin.










And then out the same ring on the other side? Do you string it through anything on the bottom?










And come someone remind me of the do's and don'ts?


Does that "four quandrant rule" still apply for when the judge walks around your horse?

Best to hold the excess lead in just one loop?

Haven't been to a show in a couple years so I'm a little rusty. Again, just doing it for fun, but I still want to do it correct.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I always run the chain through the center loop on the halter for a cleaner appearance.

Quartering is still the thing to do. The sharper and more precise, the better.

Hold your excess in a figure 8, not a loop. (Make a loop, but hold top and bottom. Does that make sense?)

Don't look at your horse when doing maneuvers, look at or toward the judge. When moving toward the judge, make sure your horse is in line with him/her. Stop your horse just over an arm's length away.

Practice backing straight, and finishing pivots. If you have to pivot near a cone, make sure you give yourself enough room FROM THE BEGINNING OF THE PATTERN to do the pivot without hitting the cone. 

Straight lines are your friend.

Smile.

These are off the top of my head. If you want more tips, I bet I can come up with some. 

ETA: Make sure you are on the proper side of the cones when starting your pattern. (Ask me how I learned that one. ;-))


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

It also depends on the length of the chain you're using. I string mine through the left loop, under, up through the right and clip to the top right one, as in the photos you provided, but if the chain is longer and it is leaving a long excess hanging that will end up giving you less control in the end, you can always string the clip through that top hole and back down to clip on to the lower right side hole (hope that makes sense) 

I usually loop my excess and hold it in the middle, so it looks like an 8, but for local shows whatever you do- figure 8, loop(as long as it isn't big) basically make it look neat and not super floppy and you will be fine  asking other people in your classes how they fold theirs works too.

Practice, practice, practice! also remember that the 4 quad rule always applies to you- even if the judge is at the other end of the arena with another horse, so you have to be alert. And always smile! Even if your horse is being silly and not doing the moves correctly, if you have a genuine smile and great posture, that is always a good mark in the judge's eyes 

Details. When crossing in front of your horse as the judge does their inspection, try to keep it to 3 steps, don't look like you are running or shuffling your feet a bunch. The crisp quick transition just looks better. Practice practice.
And, of course, have fun. It's hard not to with a smile on


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys!

Yea, its mostly just a laid back fun show, but it will still be a good learning experience for my 2-yr-old and also for my 7-yr-old. 

I'm actually not sure who will behave better (haha) as both are needing to be seasoned to haul places. I'll just wait and see who's more calm that day ( my money is actually on my 2-yr-old, believe it or not).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

